# Neve - Serra da Nogueira (23-12-2010)



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Deixo aqui duas fotos de um passeio que o Z13 e eu fizemos na Serra da Nogueira esta manhã.











Mais fotos logo à tarde


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2010 às 13:17)

Belíssimas... venham mais então... a ver se em Janeiro ou Fevereiro aí volto!


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Buafff!!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Espectacular Dan e Z13


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Lindas Dan


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

Espectaculares!!

Ainda foi um bom nevão!


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 14:07)

No alto da serra apanhamos -3ºC e bastante vento que fazia levantar a neve dos "neveiros".
Uma autêntica "tempestade de neve"


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

Grandes fotos, quase que parece a Sanabria.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 14:48)

Vou também dar o meu contributo!

Para já, algumas do caminho!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Daqui a pouco coloco mais!


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

E mais algumas!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Espero que gostem! Foram as últimas deste ano...


----------



## actioman (23 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

Sortudos! 

Que delicia de paisagens! Que maravilha de serra essa! 

Parabéns por tão espectacular passeio e que passeio! Muitos de nós dávamos tanto para poder ter ido também! 

Obrigado a ambos!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Ai que beleza... Os meus parabéns aos fotógrafos.

O quanto eu não dava para ver Viseu assim amanhã!!!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

Fantásticas    

Paisagem simplesmente deslumbrante

Espero que se aguente até amahã para também  poder desfrutar um pouco dessa maravilha. 

Não restão dúvidas que Nogueira é a serra mais procurada por membros do meteopt.com e provavelmente a mais fotografada
Tem um encanto especial.


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

Que mimo!


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

Z13 isso é de muito mau gosto colocares , fotos com tamanha beleza 
Ainda temos um ataque de inveja 
Agora a serio obrigado pela partilha e parabéns


----------



## GARFEL (23 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

XXXXiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
o que não dava agora para estar na quintas dos castanheiros em negreda
sortudos do caneco
se a inveja matasse já não passariam deste natal
obrigado
feliz natal


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Que fotos espectaculares!
E foram postadas na melhor altura!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

Cenários lindíssimos..., fotos adoráveis...


----------



## Veterano (24 Dez 2010 às 16:38)

Fui hoje à Nogueira, ainda estava um espectáculo.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

Veterano disse:


> Fui hoje à Nogueira, ainda estava um espectáculo.



Boas fotos 

Uma coisa estranha, que nós constatamos, foi o facto de ter nevado bem mais na Nogueira que na Serra de Montesinho, apesar desta última ser bem mais alta.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 17:03)

Dan disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> Uma coisa estranha, que nós constatamos, foi o facto de ter nevado bem mais na Nogueira que na Serra de Montesinho, apesar desta última ser bem mais alta.




Mias dois postais para esta bonita colecção! Obrigado Veterano 

Dan, isso deve ter tido a ver certamente com a distribuição da precipitação, não?


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 17:15)

actioman disse:


> Mias dois postais para esta bonita colecção! Obrigado Veterano
> 
> Dan, isso deve ter tido a ver certamente com a distribuição da precipitação, não?



Claro, mas era estranho estarmos na Nogueira com bastante neve e ver a Serra de Montesinho quase nada.

O que há também muita neve é na Sanábria e em toda aquela cadeia de Montanhas. Estão brancas.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

As fotos estão excelentes 
Já tive de a oportunidade que ir a Nogueira em Janeiro de 2008 com o Dan, AnDré, Gilmet e Daniel Vilão, apreciar a belíssima paisagem cheia de neve com uma vista magnifica para a cidade de Bragança


----------



## Snark (24 Dez 2010 às 20:42)

Fotos preciosas, Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (24 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Sinceramente, prefiro a beleza de uma Nogueira arborizada com uma pequena camada de neve às toneladas de neve de uma Sanabria despida...


----------



## Norther (25 Dez 2010 às 20:19)

Belas fotos   bela Serra esta, tenho que la ir um dia


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2010 às 02:16)

A Serra de Nogueira é fantástica e tem encantos que vale a pena fotografar em TODAS as estações do ano, mas a altura mais bonita é no Outono ou quando está nevada

Belas fotos colegas de Bragança


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

Muito boas fotas,tenho imensa pena de nao conhecer ainda a Serra da Nogueira.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Só ainda a observei de cá de baixo de passagem por Bragança; um pouco obcecado por alturas já me havia suscitado curiosidade e com estas imagens o interesse aumentou muito!


----------



## Bergidum (26 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Belas fotos. Nunca fiquei na serra de Nogueira, sí varias veces em Bragança.
¿Cuál e a mellor estrada para percorrer esta serra? Veo no mapa que ha uma estrada importante que a traversa...


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Bergidum disse:


> Belas fotos. Nunca fiquei na serra de Nogueira, sí varias veces em Bragança.
> ¿Cuál e a mellor estrada para percorrer esta serra? Veo no mapa que ha uma estrada importante que a traversa...



Tem várias estradas nacionais/municipais que a circundam, todas elas muito bonitas, mas para a neve a melhor é a que alcança o cimo da serra!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bergidum (27 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

O.K., abrigado Z13, subirei ao pico da serra  a vindeira vez que me achegue por aí.


----------

